# My Ferret Nation!



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

I got bored of my rainbow fleece, so I used green instead!

It went from this:










To this!










Also, last night I finally introduced our new boy (Camshaft - lol it's tradition that my car-loving fiance names our pets, can't you tell?) to our two big boys, Lister and Rimmer after quarantine. They're getting along GREAT. I caught Cam and Rimmer snuggling this morning!










So, the three hoodies live on the top level. Axel, my severely aggressive, neutered dumbo boy has the bottom portion all to himself.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

nicely done, love it...I love seeing how everyone decorates their FN's


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks! It's really my pride and joy, these days. I even redecorated my sewing room to be as bright and colorful as it! XD


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

its so perty in there...the colors remind me of girly fairy tales


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL, thanks. Everyone says it looks like a little kid's room, but I just fancy really bright, obnoxious colors. It puts me in a good mood.


----------



## tab2008 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, that place is hospital clean. I'm fairly sure you could perform open heart surgery in there... 

P.S. I really like the wall colours.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, that is an amazing sewing room! We're redoing our den to make it my sewing room - I wouldn't keep the rats in it though since I sell the stuff I sew. I don't even let my cats into the current room. Too much dander and stuff. 

I love the colors and the paint job, and the awesome rug - far out


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm a neat/organizational-freak in my area, but when hammock orders come in, it looks like a whirlwind flies through there, haha. I do keep my rats in my sewing room and I sell my hammocks too, but I run a strict quarantine if new rats come in. The cats come and go and I'm kind of obsessive about keeping things clean and dust/dander-free (hence the flooring - it was carpet previously, keeping floors clean and hair/dust free is MUCH easier omg! XD). The cats are also indoor kitties and confirmed negative for any contagious diseases.

Re-doing that room was the most fun I've had in a long time. We're working on our guest bedroom now (unfortunately, it's nowhere near as bright!).


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Great job and inspirational. I just finished hardware clothing my FN. I have a question on the clips that hold the fleece in place. I wonder if the ratties' feet can get caught in these? Does anyone have females in a FN without the hardware cloth?
I am so pleased with that cage and all the room they will have.
If the rats decide to chew the plastic zip ties, what else will work?


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

The clips lay flat, so no feet can get through them. All of my guys are male, but I have a friend who has (spayed) females in a FN without any issues.

I've also zip-tied things with no problem, but YMMV.


----------



## fishcube (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought the wire spacing on the Ferret nations were to large for rats?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

too large for baby rats and smaller females. just fine for most males and larger females.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

It's actually pretty easy to modify. You can buy a roll of mesh (I prefer the coated kind, it lasts tons longer) and cut them to size for each panel, then zip tie them on. Then it becomes safe for babies!

I have four large boys in there, though. Three on top and one on the bottom.


----------

